# BEWARE OF LACTOSE IN MEDICATIONS



## dennisp (Apr 7, 2004)

I find that my stomach has been really clogged up lately yet I've been staying away from lactose completely in my diet. I looked up three medications I'm taking and they all have lactose in them. I would advise everyone to use rxlist.com and go to tab:description where it lists all active and inactive ingredients for each drug. A lot of people with IBS usually have anxiety a lot of which is brought on by trigger foods etc. I looked up your standard SSRI's and found that Paxil, Effexor, and Celexa all contain lactose in them. However, Lexapro, Prozac, and Zoloft do not. I also have been taking Singulair to help with exercise induced asthma but that too contains lactose so im gonna ask to be switched to a better inhaler. I also have allergies so I've been taking Clarinex and Loratidin D but both those have lactose so I'm switching to Allegra which does not. I find that going to the gym regularly to maintain a low weight plus sticking to a strict diet helps. Hang in there everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

hey-- i have the same problem with my claritin. they used to sell a quick dissolve variety in canada that had no lactose, but it dissappeared about a year ago, and no one at their customer service number even knew what i was talking about the couple times i called. anyway, what i take now is the children's syrup. a little icky, but no lactose!m.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I've been staying away from lactose completely in my diet. I looked up three medications I'm taking and they all have lactose in them.


Why? The lactose in these pills *cannot* hurt you.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Flux is right...the minute ammount of lactose in medications wont harm you; unless you have the equivalent of a nut allergy type reaction to lactose. Lactose is on other things, like gummy bears, birth control pills etc as well. (I am lactose intoleract as well; and had this info confirmed by doctors, pharmacists and an allergist)


----------

